# Black walnut up for grabs



## TreeDivision (Apr 7, 2008)

I have some nice black walnut that I am selling. I'm in Southern NH exit 3 off 93. This has been drying for about a year and I will sell all or some. There are 2 long pieces and a two 18" pieces for turning, even some pen blank pieces. Contact me for more details if your interested. By the way, what cool stuff you are all doing. 

Erik
603=235=1778
[email protected]
http://treedivision.com/


----------

